# Free Walker/ Bluetick Mix



## CoonKiller13 (Mar 6, 2011)

I have a free walker/ bluetick mix coondog that is about 11 months old.  He is started on coons in a roll cage and has been in the woods about 2 times.  He will make a great dog to someone who has the time to work with him.  I can text pictures if requested please pm me if interested.


----------



## hounddog (Mar 6, 2011)

hey tex me a pic of the dog  678-997-6237


----------



## CoonKiller13 (Mar 7, 2011)

Okay i am getting ready for school right now but i will txt you a pic. this afternoon.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Mar 7, 2011)

Where are you?


----------



## CoonKiller13 (Mar 7, 2011)

Temple, in carroll county.


----------



## CoonKiller13 (Mar 7, 2011)

Here is a pic. of him he is the one on the right with the yellow collar on.  I have had him since he was a puppy and he is coon crazy just needs to be worked with.


----------



## koonman2 (Mar 9, 2011)

*dog*

do u still hAVE THE PUP IF SO COULD U SEND PIC TO 256-399-6037


----------



## 2speed (Mar 10, 2011)

Still have the Dog?????


----------



## CoonKiller13 (Mar 10, 2011)

Yep still here.


----------



## CoonKiller13 (Mar 13, 2011)

btt. Still got him....


----------



## 2speed (Mar 14, 2011)

Were is Temple Ga?  Any were close to Dalton????


----------



## CoonKiller13 (Mar 14, 2011)

Kind of, it is 2 hrs. south of dalton.


----------



## 2speed (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks, I have a frind in Dalton  let me see what I can work out.


----------



## CoonKiller13 (Mar 16, 2011)

ok.
I really just need him gone.


----------



## 2speed (Mar 21, 2011)

I cant work nothing out ,sorry about that....


----------



## GaBoy91 (Mar 26, 2011)

Still got it? 770-324-6599 call or text me. Names Hank.
I can pick up very soon. Lost my walker last year and have been dying to get back in the game. Just cant afford to buy a hound right now. Let me know something, thanks


----------



## CoonKiller13 (Mar 28, 2011)

Gone. Thanks GaBoy91, hope you are happy with him.


----------

